# It's still a little wet here in mid GA



## circlehfarms (Aug 20, 2012)

Some fields are ready but.........


----------



## circlehfarms (Aug 20, 2012)

..


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Didn't call a friend with a Chevy to get ya out did ya....... Mighta took a Deere to get that baby out


----------



## circlehfarms (Aug 20, 2012)

No. My NH 6640 pulled it out


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

whoopsie.

pretty dry here actually, could start planting but the soil temps are still way too low, amazing how fast they dropped after 4 or 5 good frosts in the morning, a little snow and an inch of really cold rain followed by 3/8" of REALLY cold rain.


----------



## circlehfarms (Aug 20, 2012)

We have had some pretty good rain here lately. This farm has been owned by my family for going on 20 years and I have never seen some of our fields this saturated.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Ditto on the dry cold. Even my winter rye is sluggish. Its almost like it woke up stretched, yawned, shivered, then said the heck with it and went back to sleep.


----------

